# Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used?



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I need to replace my oil feed line, and I'm wondering why no one seems to just make one and use it. Whipping together a bit of braided line with the same inner diameter, and some banjo bolts, is a no-brainer. Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

Have you looked at the Inside Diameter of the line? It is very small line. The Length and ID is very important in keeping the oil pressure of the charger correct to prevent either starvation or blowing out seals.
With all of that said, I did make one (and still have as a spare for some reason) that I used years back while. I made it out of a motorcycle steel braid teflon brake line that had the correct banjo on one end and welded the correct G60 banjo on the other. The ID of the brake line was a bit bigger and I only ran it for a few weeks before I got to the dealer and ordered the correct one.
The Line at the dealer is not that bad. I paid about $36 US iirc.
Shawn


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (sdezego)*

I'm getting mixed info about whether or not that line is still available, haven't checked yet though. I'm just looking at options, I hate relying on OEM parts if they are going to be disco'd soon. What is the oil pressure going to the charger anyway?


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_ What is the oil pressure going to the charger anyway? 



_Modified by Danno13 at 10:47 PM 8-27-2006_


----------



## GTI 8v (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Danno13)*

i orderd a line from the dealer and it was 70$ bucks and was there the next day


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (GTI 8v)*

paid about 40$ for one a few months back in pittsburgh, you got hosed for 70


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (RaraK69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaraK69* »_paid about 40$ for one a few months back in pittsburgh, you got hosed for 70

Definitely.. I think I paid about $36 @ Jobber (which is about 20% discount).


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Danno13)*

anyone know that oil pressure?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Danno13)*

I totally lost track of this topic, but I found out that it is 5psi.


----------



## Camp (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

$115 at a dealer in NJ and a 2 week wait. Got a great used one here on the Tex for $15 and next day air. I was stuck 50 miles from home too.


----------



## g60peru (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Camp)*

There is no reason why you can't use another line IF YOU MAKE SURE THEY FLOW THE SAME. Typically, you should be ok using the same length and I.D.
If you want to desing something more sofisticated (inline oil filter? mini oil cooler?) You'de be better of measuring the flow of the original one at a given condition, for example: See how long it takes the stock one to fill a cup at idle with the car fully warm. Then make the new one and have it flow the same. You can use a restrictor to regulate flow.
Eduardo


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (g60peru)*

In the end, I turned to Honda-Tech.com for the answers, since I'm fed up with the lack of good tech info on the VW forums at times. The VW OEM parts elitism really gets under my skin. The restrictor at the charger itself, as well as the banjo bolts in the line control the pressure and the size of the line simply controls the amount of oil getting to the charger. This means that a similar sized line (but not necessarily the EXACT MYSTICAL INNER DIAMETER OR LENGTH, as led to believe) will work fine.
The G60 is not to be feared, its simply just another type of forced induction, and in the end, they all follow the same rules.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_In the end, I turned to Honda-Tech.com for the answers, since I'm fed up with the lack of good tech info on the VW forums at times. The VW OEM parts elitism really gets under my skin. The restrictor at the charger itself, as well as the banjo bolts in the line control the pressure and the size of the line simply controls the amount of oil getting to the charger. This means that a similar sized line (but not necessarily the EXACT MYSTICAL INNER DIAMETER OR LENGTH, as led to believe) will work fine.
The G60 is not to be feared, its simply just another type of forced induction, and in the end, they all follow the same rules. 

That is wonderful and I am glad that the honda crew had so much great information to give you on something they know nothing about. I gave you the info above and you chose to ignore it. Did you ever think that the last of response to your post was due to the lack of you listening and not the Repertoire of the folks who frequent the forum?
Anyone who told you that the Banjo bolt and/or the charger itself is the restrictor is retarded and has been hitting the pipe too much or just plain talking out the ass. BTW: be sure to tell your charger seals I said goodbye on their way out.
As I mentioned, the OEM line is no "trademark secret", however, the *inner* diameter *and* length are VERY critical to the oil pressure and volumetric flow. You will be pressed to find something off the shelf the same size ID diameter of the, but if you do, then more power to you. In the end, I am sure you will see that the OEM line is a great deal. If you look at the VW G60 tech/design manual (No not the Bentley...) It will give you the specs on the line and tell you how critical the ID and length is. I would have looked it up for you to quote it, but it is no longer worth my trouble. Maybe the Honda guys can find you the info.
Good Luck.
Shawn


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (sdezego)*

Its a friggin oil line, not rocket science. Your whole post proves my point about VW parts elitism. I had questions about oil pressure, and how the size of the line affects pressure/volume and all I got here was "get the OEM one". Very helpful. I'm sure when the OEM one is disco'd, someone else will try this and he'll sell THOUSANDS of them to people who are just afraid of trying it themselves. I highly doubt that VW uses their own measurement system, so a set of calipers will gladly offer up the ID dimension...and a tape measure will provide the length. Wow, complicated.
I have to differ about the restrictive properties of the feed port on the charger though, its not a big hole. As well, if the holes on the banjo bolt were a different size, then of course they'd play a part in controlling the pressure/flow to the charger. Again, this isn't rocket science, its elementary turbo setup math. This same discussion gets two posts in the FI forums, one of them usually "use a restrictor on a big line ID". Yet, when someone asks about the G60, everyone clams up like big brother is watching, and they don't want to get caught.
I'm sorry, but if ANYONE thinks the OEM line is a good deal, they are on crack. It's roughly 20$ in parts to make that line, in CANADIAN funds. I'm half tempted to run an oil pressure gauge in that line, and experiment with different fittings. The Secret G60 Cabal really gets on my nerves, and know-it-alls who haven't bothered to think for themselves really don't help any http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. This in no way refers to you, sdezego, just the general attitude of G60 enthusiasts.
Ok, did I forget to mention that KK is about 10 minutes from my house? If I pop a seal, I drop the charger off for repair.

_Modified by B4S at 10:02 PM 9-22-2006_


_Modified by B4S at 10:03 PM 9-22-2006_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

Hmm, look, a non-OEM option! 
Quick! RUN AWAY IN FEAR!


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (screwedRado)*

I'd like to believe that, but since no one has any info to prove that a home made oil line will blow the seals, then I will assume that this .GIF is incorrect.


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

Look bro, prove them all wrong or save yourself some heart ache and buy the damm OEM line, no more whining needed on either side, prove your point, run your "modded" line and show them there is no magic to it, BUT if the damm thing kills your charger,


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

I am sorry if my post seemed harsh, but you should reread your attitude in this whole thread from the start.
I am absolutely not an OEM elitist and in fact close to the opposite. When it makes sense to not try and reinvent the wheel and the price is very reasonable (which doesn't happen very often) I will recommend it.
Your original post mentioned nothing about a technical interest in knowing the working oil pressure in the charger etc, but seem more to the tune of: "Why should I buy and OEM line" and that is how my response was crafted.
You are correct, it is not rocket science, but if you look at the price in parts to make a correct line that will not blow apart and lose all of your engine oil, over pressure the G60 or clog and starve the G60, you will see that it is not cost effective. New Banjo ends alone (no talking dealer, but rather Russel, etc) are about $12+ each.
The factory line has a true Teflon core of very small diameter. Don't quote me, but if I recall from memory, I would estimate about .030". I remember trying to feed .030" MIG wire though it and could not. The smallest oil galley in the charger mainshaft etc is 10x bigger than that, and the banjo bolt is probably 100x. The line is the only restrictor on that scale.
The Charger is a flat roller bearing design for the most part and is very very close to Harley Davidson Bottom ends. That design needs oil flow more than pressure and usually the working pressure in that type of design is anywhere from 5-20psi. 3-5psi is usually all that is required, but the specs for the G60 may be a bit higher (so don't quote me). The idea of the line diam and length is to prevent the high engine pressure from reaching the charger. Since varying weather, cold starts and engine RPM can change the pressure drastically, the line was designed to even this out and produce a normalized flow to the charger for varying conditions.
I never tried to imply the OEM is the only way, just that you will find that it is well designed and cost effective (As long as your Dealer is not trying to create a self imposed markup that is out of sight). The List price is/was about $50 USD as of about a year ago. The only reason that the factory line usually ever goes bad is from someone kinking the joint or the crimp at one of the banjos during charger removal or replacement or a sludge motor clogging it.
I should also mention that the design of the G60 has always had problems keeping the main Seals from blowing out or spinning out to the rpm of the charger. VWMS used to pin the seals in to circumvent this. The wrong pressures will cause problems.
Someday, someone will make a replacement when all of the factory ones are gone. I can assure you that the line will likely go for about $100-$150.
Cheers.
Shawn


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (sdezego)*


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Hmm, look, a non-OEM option! 
Quick! RUN AWAY IN FEAR!









This one looks almost identical to the one that I made to used for a two week period under cautious conditions while I was awaiting to get to the dealer to pick up my new factory line that they got in 3 days.
I will amost infatically guarantee that this is made from a Hydraulic teflon core Brake line (i.e. motorcycle) whose inned diameter is 20-50x's that of the G60 line. Just because some makets somethign as such doesn't mean squat.
Also, the price of those morotcycle brakes lines is usually $39-$70+ USD.
Shawn


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (sdezego)*

Interesting...
What about the 16vG60 conversions? What do these guys do for oil feeds?


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Interesting...
What about the 16vG60 conversions? What do these guys do for oil feeds?

high pressure fuel lines from autozone, lol , do your thing bro, good luck and hopefully this works for you, I understand your point eventually we will need to fabricate our own shiz, but for now enjoy OEM,


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_This one looks almost identical to the one that I made to used for a two week period under cautious conditions while I was awaiting to get to the dealer to pick up my new factory line that they got in 3 days.
I will amost infatically guarantee that this is made from a Hydraulic teflon core Brake line (i.e. motorcycle) whose inned diameter is 20-50x's that of the G60 line. Just because some makets somethign as such doesn't mean squat.
Also, the price of those morotcycle brakes lines is usually $39-$70+ USD.
Shawn

And, what of the same type of oil restrictors that are used on turbo setups? Would that not work to quench the flow of oil to manageable levels?


----------



## g60peru (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (g60peru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60peru* »_There is no reason why you can't use another line IF YOU MAKE SURE THEY FLOW THE SAME. Typically, you should be ok using the same length and I.D.
If you want to desing something more sofisticated (inline oil filter? mini oil cooler?) You'de be better of measuring the flow of the original one at a given condition, for example: See how long it takes the stock one to fill a cup at idle with the car fully warm. Then make the new one and have it flow the same. You can use a restrictor to regulate flow.
Eduardo

Just measure the flow of the stock one and restrict whatever contraption you fabricate to flow the same. That's it.
I plan on putting some sort of mini inline oil cooler in my charger's oil feed line. I'll fabricate the whole thing using copper tubing and normal high pressure oil lines probably (all properly crimped of course). I'll ad a lockable valve at the beggining of the line so I can regulate the flow until it matches exactly the flow of the stock one.
It's very little actually, I connected the line one time I had my charger off the car and the line only dripped at idle!
Eduardo










_Modified by g60peru at 11:18 PM 9-22-2006_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

I still find it so incredibly hard to believe that a charger feed port that has this size opening in it, would have a line that is barely half the size feeding it oil:








Especially when the banjo bolt has three very large ports in it:








Couldn't the same feat be accomplished by running a shorter line, with a larger inner diameter?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (g60peru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60peru* »_There is no reason why you can't use another line IF YOU MAKE SURE THEY FLOW THE SAME. Typically, you should be ok using the same length and I.D.
If you want to desing something more sofisticated (inline oil filter? mini oil cooler?) You'de be better of measuring the flow of the original one at a given condition, for example: See how long it takes the stock one to fill a cup at idle with the car fully warm. Then make the new one and have it flow the same. You can use a restrictor to regulate flow.
Eduardo

Yeah, I understand this, but with so many people AGAINST the idea, I'm curious to find out more. I may just hack up my current leaky line to see what I'm dealing with.


----------



## g60peru (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

Funny you replied while I was editing my post above.
I will try to measure the exact flow of the stock line in the following days and will post it.
Eduardo
P.S. Change that banjo bolt, it looks like it's already stretched. They're very soft, tighten them just a little!


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (g60peru)*

funny...vw peep don't always care for oem and $ it cost...but vw has this problem where it gets really unreliably...they jsut prefer to do it once right (oem) rather than explore unknown options....why? cuz $30-70 is cheaper than thousands of dollar g-ladder. i'm sure if the line were $500 people will invest in an alternative


----------



## Seattle-G60 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (GoKart_16v)*

Call any G-60 rebuilder and they will tell you to stick with the OEM lines.
Good luck.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Seattle-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seattle-G60* »_Call any G-60 rebuilder and they will tell you to stick with the OEM lines.
Good luck.

Understandable, but the point here is what happens when the OEM line is not available anymore? I can imagine its gonna be quite soon too.
Why sit around like a sheep, waiting for the end, when you can do some research and come up with a solution that benefits all?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (g60peru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60peru* »_Just measure the flow of the stock one and restrict whatever contraption you fabricate to flow the same. That's it.
I plan on putting some sort of mini inline oil cooler in my charger's oil feed line. I'll fabricate the whole thing using copper tubing and normal high pressure oil lines probably (all properly crimped of course). I'll ad a lockable valve at the beggining of the line so I can regulate the flow until it matches exactly the flow of the stock one.
It's very little actually, I connected the line one time I had my charger off the car and the line only dripped at idle!
Eduardo









_Modified by g60peru at 11:18 PM 9-22-2006_

See, now THIS is a guy I can relate to! I'm going to experiement with various lengths of larger ID hose, and the factory banjos. I'll whip up some testers, test how much the stocker flows at say, 30 sec @ 5psi, and try to find an equivalent arrangement using thicker/shorter lines. We should DEFINITELY share results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.







for you dude!








[edit]If anyone bothers to look at that Pitstopdevelopments.com site, their standalone oiling system for the G60 is locked in at 5psi, no matter what RPM the charger is at. Also, if you notice the fact that the oil feed is on the bottom of the exhaust of the charger, and couple that with 5psi, I bet that its more like an oil bath for the bearings instead of a pressurized system. That 5psi is probably all that is required to keep the oil gallys full, and draining away at the right rate. Drilling out the return would allow for a bit more oil flow, if an aftermarket line were to be used.


_Modified by B4S at 11:27 AM 9-23-2006_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Seattle-G60)*

who was porting the oil system to increase flow in the g60? jerome dik?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (mrkrad)*

Not sure, a local dude here tried it, but he drilled out the feed and not the return...to disatrous results







. I was there, lets say his driveway got a bit oily







.
Drilling out the return would allow an aftermarket line of larger diameter to be used without popping the seals, since then it would drain faster. It's just a gravity fed return anyway, especially with only 5psi feeding it.
I can see how a jig/model could be built to experiment with this. A 5psi flow (of pretty much anything, although thin oil could substitute for hot oil) into a container with both the stock oil line feeding it, and the stock return mounted to it, with an arbitrary level marked off in the container. Set the flow so that it fills and drains without gaining or losing any height, and then see how much more you can increase the feed volume/pressure with various different diameters of oil return port, and still maintain that arbitrary level. 


_Modified by B4S at 11:33 AM 9-23-2006_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

so how much more flow would this provide to the upper bearing







hypothetically


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (mrkrad)*

Well, if someone knew the exact amount of oil that the charger held, they could use the above model to plot out how much more oil would be needed to increase flow to the upper bearing, without popping the seals. At least I think that's a feasible way of doing it. Add volume, open up the return port slightly, and voila, no more being stuck with the OEM parts.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

What about running a gauge at the point where the oil enters the charger? That way it would be possible to see if the oil pressure is 5psi before it hits the casing, or if it is determined by the restriction at the feed port in the G60.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Hmm, look, a non-OEM option! 
Quick! RUN AWAY IN FEAR!

















This aftermarket oil line have the correct diameter and have been tested thouroghly by Pitstop Developments. This will not blow out your oilseals. 
From their website:
We have developed our own replacement oil feed hose for the supercharger oil supply feed. The hose is a Proper Teflon lined braided hose as opposed to the O.E. V.A.G. item that is just rubber with a coarse over braid. The Hose is made up with an adjustable swivel fitting at one end so that it is possible to make the hose a perfect fit with no annoying twists and kinks in it. We can supply custom oil feed hoses to accommodate G60 chargers on G40 engines etc. There is the option of having a coloured PTFE coating on the hose in a host of colours.


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_
This aftermarket oil line have the correct diameter and have been tested thouroghly by Pitstop Developments. This will not blow out your oilseals. 
From their website:
We have developed our own replacement oil feed hose for the supercharger oil supply feed. The hose is a Proper Teflon lined braided hose as opposed to the O.E. V.A.G. item that is just rubber with a coarse over braid. The Hose is made up with an adjustable swivel fitting at one end so that it is possible to make the hose a perfect fit with no annoying twists and kinks in it. We can supply custom oil feed hoses to accommodate G60 chargers on G40 engines etc. There is the option of having a coloured PTFE coating on the hose in a host of colours.


I would just run this option http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Diameter is important no matter what. You dont want a small hole at both ends and then a big line in the middle. that is a lot of space to fill in between http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (G60Scuzz)*

I agree with the oem feed line unless you are willing to spend alot of money like me








I am looking at an external oiling setup that will run off an external pump and regulate 5 psi of flow to the charger. The benefit I see is the oil not being contaminated as quickly.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (westcoastjay)*

Hmm, I'm bringing this up from the dead to report a friend has recently purchased a G60 syncro wagon....with a homemade feed line! Its using OEM banjo fittings, and what looks to be some old braided vacuum line.
Hmm, been running this way since 2005 too....
Maybe the ID of the line doesn't matter....
I plan on keeping an eye on this car, as an experiment in oiling. I'm going to tell my friend of course, and soon the charger is going off to rebuilt, so we'll get a good look at the oil seals.


_Modified by B4S at 6:12 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

how hard is it to setup a oil flow bench and run it cold/warm/etc
at varying tempatures (oil) to compare the original line to your pitstop line
then post the results. that would shut up everyone. scientific and to the point.
also what do you guys think about drilling to improve flow in the charger?
and cooling the charger using other means (true CAI, heat venting, etc). would it not be true that keeping the entire charger heatsinked (removing as much heat as reasonable) would allow the hot spots to dissipate heat faster and give a longer life?
throw some heatsink fins on the top of the charger with a hood scoop to passive cool it? pull temps away from the surrounding casing area that contains the bearing without oil cooling?
scruff up the charger, bust out the silver goop, and strap on a big heat pump like we do with our cpu's?
i'm just blabbering now


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (mrkrad)*

The line I spotted on my friend's new syncro Passat wagon is definitely home made. I butchered up my old, dead OEM feed line and removed the banjo ends from it. Its surprising to see that the stock line is just push fit onto the barb fitting portion of the banjo. The outlet hole inside each one is sooooooooooo tiny that I believe that's all that is needed to keep the oil at a reasonable pressure/flow. When his charger is off for the rebuild, I'll take his line off, and my borrowed OEM line, and see how much each flows with some thin oil at x*.
I like the heat sink idea, definitely







.


_Modified by B4S at 10:05 AM 10-29-2006_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

Update:
The Passat Syncro in question is still not in my friend's possession due to unforseen complications (the current owner). Soon though







.
It is also currently being used as a pizza delivery car, and runs perfectly with the homemade line...
I think I'm going to order some dash-2 or dash-3 teflon-lined hose, and give it a whirl on my own car







.


----------



## g60ofgb (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

I have a oil pressure gauge just right before the oil feed line for the charger, on a cold start I can see pressures between 50-60 at warm idle the pressure is around 8-12 psi, and full throttle at 4k rpms i see about 30 psi. Does this seem right?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (g60ofgb)*

It seems correct for the oil return passage that the upper sensor/charger feed is using. To see what kind of pressures that the charger is seeing, you'd have to put the gauge at the feed port on the charger itself. I'm tempted to try that out on mine too, just to see exactly what kind of pressure it gets.


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_so how much more flow would this provide to the upper bearing







hypothetically


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_The outlet hole inside each one is sooooooooooo tiny that I believe that's all that is needed to keep the oil at a reasonable pressure/flow.

Sounds exactly like the built in oil restrictor in the 1.8t oil feed line. For the 1.8t this is easily duplicated with the use of steel braided line in any length/size with the use of an inline restrictor like this from ATP.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Boostin20v)*

See, I agree with you 100%, but according to the G60 forum, it doesn't work that way







.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

the inline restrictor keeps the flow into the charger at the correct rate, the engine is pushing enough PSI in through the oil lines to support any diameter line.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Boostin20v)*

What's that??? LOGIC? lol








I'll have my new line ready soon, and will post up the results...I expect success







.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

WOw, some interesting banter here. 

I took the VW Motorsport approach to the line: (yes, this is OEM VW Motorsport's solution)
They used a LARGER ID oil line with NPT quick release pressure fittings in the middle of the line, so they could easily swap chargers without having to monkey with the banjo bolts in the process. 
So... on one end of my oil line, which is slightly larger in ID, is the stock banjo bolt permanently attached to my charger. I never have to undo it. At the other end is the NPT quick release pressure fitting (looks like a small version of what you see on air tools). The line going to the head also has the stock banjo bolt on the head side, and I never have to undo it. Then it has the NPT pressure fitting on the other, which engages with the charger side. 
I have several banjo - line - male NPT lines, each attached to a charger, so when I swap chargers, it's a very quick process. 
And for when I need to run without a charger (for some reason, if all my chargers are undergoing work), the NPT female fitting on the head does not require the male fitting to be inserted in order to retain pressure. SO I can unhook it, leave it, and hoseclamp a small bolt into the oil drain/return line to the oilpan, and I'm good to go. 
I've run this setup for nearly 100k miles now. NO problems with oil starvation, oil pressure, oil seals popping, or whatever. Good enough for VW Motorsport, good enough for me. 
Oh, and the hose cost me almost $30 to have made at the local industrial warehouse.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (g60racer)*

BOOOYA!
Thanks for the info! It definitely adds to the light at the end of the tunnel







. It seems here that the key is to keep the banjos from the OEM line, and anything you choose to run between them is absolutely fine.
SWEET!





















.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_It seems here that the key is to keep the banjos from the OEM line

the key is to retain the proper restriction. If someone could figure out the restriction in the banjo fitting you could custom mill fittings for the charger to run a standard AN fitting.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Boostin20v)*

Obviously, but one small step at a time







. Those outlets are miniscule, but I swear I've seen the same size on a traditional oil restrictor for a turbo setup. The banjos just make it easier to make a new line on the cheap.


----------



## LooseNut (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

Threads like this remind me why I opted out of internet engineering a few years ago.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (LooseNut)*

I'm just trying to open some eyes that refuse to see the light, that's all. An oil feed line follows the same physics no matter what you put it on, and I refuse to pay 85$CAN for something I can build out of $10 worth of parts.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_I'm just trying to open some eyes that refuse to see the light, that's all. An oil feed line follows the same physics no matter what you put it on, and I refuse to pay 85$CAN for something I can build out of $10 worth of parts.

Then do it. It would be simple enough to just use a larger diam. hose and then place a restrictor port on one end like the lysholm setups do.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (hallkbrd)*

I'll be putting it together this week at work







.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

Good for you.
To make sure you have the right size hole, place a sensitive oil pressure meter in-line with the return. You will want to see a reading near 0 (standing oil pressure only). That is, the case is full, but there is no extra pressure (oil volume in = oil volume out).


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (hallkbrd)*

I'm going to use the OEM banjos that I pirated off my dead stocker, to start. I know that works on a buddy's car, and has been working like that for more than a year of pizza delivery duty with the previous owner. Once I get that nailed down, I'm going to order up some restrictors from work and try that.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_so how much more flow would this provide to the upper bearing







hypothetically

none the upper ones are sealed bearings


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (brilliantyellowg60)*

Finished my oil feed line, using the large stock banjo fitting, and a small banjo fitting from a CIS cold start injector line. The hole in the side of the banjo is exactly the same size as the G60 feed line banjo, and for anyone's info, that size is 0.092". I'm also using the cold start fuel line as the new oil line, provided it can handle the heat







.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

Long time no update...but this one is a doozy







. UberMike's passat is in the shop for the VR conversion, so the G60 is now on his garage floor...and I've got pics of the oil line that served the car well for a year of pizza delivery duty (with the PO). These two pics PROVE that a home made line can work, and work properly! 
*G60 oil feed line, DEMYSTIFIED!*
The charger end, complete with tie-wrap clamp:








The end at the head, with NO clamp, just press fitted.








Yes, that IS braided vacuum line pushed onto OEM G60 oil line banjos that were removed from the leaky stock line.


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

FYI, those banjo fittings are all off-the-shelf DIN spec parts, so any M10 banjo bolt and fitting you buy is going to be pretty much the same.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Interesting...
What about the 16vG60 conversions? What do these guys do for oil feeds?

I've known people to run the original line, but locate the oil feed to the low-pressure port on the oil filter flange...works...
EDIT: just realized how old this thread was










_Modified by clintg60-16v at 7:04 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (clintg60-16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clintg60-16v* »_
I've known people to run the original line, but locate the oil feed to the low-pressure port on the oil filter flange...works...
EDIT: just realized how old this thread was









_Modified by clintg60-16v at 7:04 PM 2-19-2007_

low pressure on the filter flange? I thought low pressure was at the head, the filter flange was high pressure (other one was used for temp)?
Or is one of the two lower pressure than the other?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (OttawaG60)*

I'm still convinced that one of those ports is actually in the return galley in the block. Only one way to find out, get that rado running and pull both sensors out...the one that sprays farthest is high pressure







.


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

I had some failure/succes tests done. It cost me 6 new outer seals on my chargerthat was blown out by oil in one week.
I tested different holes in the inlet screw
Original is 3x 1mm
I tested 1x1 mm - blown out
1x0.6 mm -blown out
2x0.5 mm -blown out
2x0.3mm -blown out
1x0.3 mm -good
Also hoses with 3 mm and 0.9 mm inner diameter was tryed
My own oil supply line is 350mm reinforced rubber hose 0.9 mm inner diameter, bolt with 1x0.3 mm hole
No problems ever with this setup.


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

One more thing i found on ORZ Motorsport:
G-Charger Lubrication:
The G-Charger is supplied oil lubrication from the back of the cylinder head. The oil pressure needed to properly lubricate the G-Charger is approx. 0.3 bar.
The oil pressure to the G-Charger is regulated by the length and inside diameter of the oil supply line. The length is 750mm and the inside diameter is 0.9 mm.
Oil is returned to the engine crankcase via an oil return line. The return line is attached to the bottom of the G-Charger and the engine crankcase near the oil filter housing. 
http://www.orz-motorsport.com/index10.html


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_I'm still convinced that one of those ports is actually in the return galley in the block. Only one way to find out, get that rado running and pull both sensors out...the one that sprays farthest is high pressure







.

You assume my car will be running, if only we knew of a G60 powered rabbit to test this on...


----------



## Moonequipt13 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Majsha)*

An orifice on the charger end is all you need. To say you need the specific ID and length hose is ridiculous. That is like saying that a room full of people will empty at a faster rate through a doorway than people walking single file through a doorway


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Moonequipt13)*

Exactly...but don't try to tell that to this crowd







. I proved there is no problem making the line, as long as you do it right.


----------



## itchyG60 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Its a friggin oil line, not rocket science. Your whole post proves my point about VW parts elitism. I had questions about oil pressure, and how the size of the line affects pressure/volume and all I got here was "get the OEM one". Very helpful. 

I think that you are missing the point. Parts are not just parts. A part is one component of a system that has been engineered to function as a system. If you personally want to take it upon yourself to experiment using your charger as bait, go ahead, please post the results and I'm sure that some people who can't spare $36 for the correct line will try your idea. However, for those people who want the system to work as designed, without worrying about some monkey part that could potentially junk the most expensive part of the system, we'll use the OE line. It's not elitism as much as it is peace of mind and doing things the correct way, as engineered. Cheers


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (mrkrad)*

Update, cause I know everyone is interested








I've been driving the car for approximately 500km now, and absolutely no oil issues due to my custom line. Charger is healthy, 11psi all day long, and no oil in the intake piping.


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_In the end, I turned to Honda-Tech.com for the answers, since I'm fed up with the lack of good tech info on the VW forums at times. The VW OEM parts elitism really gets under my skin. The restrictor at the charger itself, as well as the banjo bolts in the line control the pressure and the size of the line simply controls the amount of oil getting to the charger. This means that a similar sized line (but not necessarily the EXACT MYSTICAL INNER DIAMETER OR LENGTH, as led to believe) will work fine.
The G60 is not to be feared, its simply just another type of forced induction, and in the end, they all follow the same rules. 

Sorry, but you're wrong.
I used a line with a very similar (though slightly larger) inner diameter, with the OE banjo fittings, to replace an old cracked line.
I then blew out the oil seals in the G Lader 3 times in 500 miles before finding that the oil pressure into the charger was too high. Replaced the oil feed line with the OE, and viola...no more blown oil seals in the G Lader.
I'm not saying that ONLY the OE line will work...but you would have to use a line with the same specifications (flow rate) as OE or bad things will happen.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (L8 APEKS)*

And yet...here I am, without any blown charger seals, and ~ 250 miles under my belt.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_And yet...here I am, without any blown charger seals, and ~ 250 miles under my belt.

come on back after your charger has gone 50k miles and a charger rebuilder has looked at the internals and given the thumbs up.
250miles isn't squat


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_And yet...here I am, without any blown charger seals, and ~ 250 miles under my belt.

Like I said, smart @$$...looks like you found one that happened to have the same pressure and flow rate. You got lucky.
If you wanted to be helpful, you'd post the specs of that line you're using, and maybe a source for the parts.
If you aren't going to help us out by posting relevant info, then you may as well not post at all.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Finished my oil feed line, using the* large stock banjo fitting, and a small banjo fitting from a CIS cold start injector line*. The hole in the side of the banjo is exactly the same size as the G60 feed line banjo, and for anyone's info, that size is 0.092". *I'm also using the cold start fuel line as the new oil line*, provided it can handle the heat







.

Ahem...read much? This one is my line, and trust me...24 year old CIS lines are NOT as healthy as a stock oil feed line, but it is holding up fine.
This one is the one that was on a buddy's passat syncro:

_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Hmm, I'm bringing this up from the dead to report a friend has recently purchased a G60 syncro wagon....*with a homemade feed line! Its using OEM banjo fittings, and what looks to be some old braided vacuum line*.
Hmm, been running this way since 2005 too....

Look, if you guys want to believe the myth that ONLY the OEM line can do, fine, go ahead. I've found MYSELF a solution. I hope that my archived thread will help a few people when the OEM line is NLA...without having to resort to purchasing overpriced 'replica' lines from specialty vendors.

_Modified by B4S at 8:24 AM 6-19-2007_


_Modified by B4S at 8:25 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_come on back after your charger has gone 50k miles and a charger rebuilder has looked at the internals and given the thumbs up.
250miles isn't squat

Why the hostility, in fact, 250 miles without a blown seal seems pretty relevant, according to...

_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_I then blew out the oil seals in the G Lader 3 times in 500 miles before finding that the oil pressure into the charger was too high. Replaced the oil feed line with the OE, and viola...no more blown oil seals in the G Lader.

Now, what we can determine is that I didn't use a larger line than stock, so that would be a significant find then, eh? KK is local to me, and I plan on having the charger taken apart in the fall to see if there is any damage. I could possibly even crack it apart this weekend, if I have time, since I have to remove my rad and my bay is just far too cramped.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

no hositility.But before I would run an aftermarket line where the size of the feed hole has not been checked I would want to see somebody else run it in varing conditions for extended periods of time. I know my G60 charger is a very low milage unit that has some good porting on it so its worth over $2k to replace.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (G60ING)*

Which is exactly what I am doing. I will keep updating this thread, with whatever info I end up with...dead charger or not. I'll gladly eat crow if I have to...but I'm optimistic for the moment. I plan on drag racing the car this year, and perhaps some solo2 as well, and will share whatever I find. 
By feed hole I hope you mean line inner diameter, because I did measure the feed hole in an above post







. I don't subscribe to the 'inner diameter' theory, or at least am setting out to prove that CIS fuel lines are worth replacements...and they're EVERYWHERE







. 


_Modified by B4S at 9:56 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## RUBINREDVR6 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

I just picked up a corrado with a custom oil feed line on it. The charger (KK stg 4)with the custom line has over 3K on it and i'm still pushing 13 psi with it and it's not leaking any oil......


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (RUBINREDVR6)*

Easy test:
1. Bypass the charger
2. Disconnect the EOM oil feed line
3. Put towels over the front of the car and papers on the ground
4. Point the line up and out the front
5. Start the car
6. Shut off the car
7. Examine how far it "pee'd"
8. Replace OEM line with replacement
9. Put down new paper
Repeat 5-7
Longer pee is more pressure, shorter is less (and by how much).


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

I had problems with my own oil feed too.
My charger blew 5 seals in 6 days !!!
The pressure can be fixed with banjo bolt on charger.
I tested different holes.
Stock is 3 holes 1mm diameter
Stock line is 750 mmx0.9 mm
My line is 350 mmx1mm
Bolt 1x 0.3 diameter hole
Tested also 2x0.3, 1x0.5, 2x0.6, 1x1mm holes
Best results with 1x0.3 mm hole
Charger is well lubricated, no oil in it, everything all right.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Majsha)*

This is the kind of info the G60 forum needs! Keep it coming!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (B4S)*

Cracked my charger open tonight, everything is A-Ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. So far so good.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (B4S)*

Update:
No oil in the outlet pipes (deleted boost return), charger still making great boost. All seals are still in place, and I regularily cruise at 4000rpm (3-speed automatic).
CIS fuel lines FTW







.


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (B4S)*

someone posted a video for g60 service and it stated in the video that the line was length and diameter specific to ensure proper pressure







i have CIS lines sitting around and would love to use them as my stock line is pretty ratty


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (runhopskipendub)*

I am using the stock G60 banjo fittings (they can be removed from the OEM line if you are careful), with CIS fuel line, and its working fine. IIRC, I am even using one of the CIS fuel banjos in place of one of the G60 ones, due to not being careful enough removing it from the stock line







. Just make sure the hole in the banjo is big enough, I think I drilled mine out a shave, after carefully measuring with an accurate micrometer.
Seriously, the CIS line works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
Oh yeah, I'm also using a line that is probably a few inches shorter/longer than the stock one, since I HATE that stupid upward loop it takes at the feed port.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (B4S)*

Still going strong! No oil in the outlet pipe, and no oil pressure problems







.


----------



## corbs90vw (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (B4S)*

how many miles now?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (corbs90vw)*

However many 1250kms is







.


----------



## corbs90vw (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (B4S)*

776.7 miles on a CIS line that is shortere than the stock oil line. sweet


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (corbs90vw)*

Went on an 8 hour drive last weekend...I'd say I added another 600km easy. Still boosting strong, with no oil in the intake piping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (B4S)*

I think its safe to assume that my line is fine, and my charger is healthy. I'm still getting 10psi, with no oil in the piping at all. I've been driving it a lot lately, to finalize the tuning.
So, I'll just say that I'm right, and leave this topic for the archives...unless something changes








.


_Modified by B4S at 9:01 AM 9-18-2007_


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (mrkrad)*

well I have a story for this topic I used a cis fuel line off my original rabbit motor when I did my g60 swap into my rabbit and it seems to do just damn fine its one of the ones that have a bango fitting on both ends!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (MK2_GTI)*

That would be one of the cold start lines, or a line to the WUR IIRC. Glad to see its working, its about time more people chimed up with their custom oil feed successes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## MsVW (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*

I just bought a new OEM oil feed line for my G60. The dealerships have an abundance of them. For a 17 year old car, this was the second time I changed the line and it was only for the heck of it. It's a small cost for the OEM line that lasts for a really, really long time and it's the "life-line" for the most important and most expensive and most rare part of the engine.

My question is, why are you spending so much time and effort to find an alternative to a relatively cheap part that only needs to be replaced, on average, every 6 years or so?








Everyone treats their cars differently depending on their financial situation, level of passion or interest for their car, perfomance expectations, knowledge, etc. Having said that, some individuals use generic oil filters, Motomaster oil, brake pads and rotors made in China, fill up at Beaver Gas and pump air into their tires every two weeks because they won't fix a slow leak.
There are also individuals, regardless of whether they can afford or not, use Bosch fuel filters, W6DPO spark plugs, Lubro Moly or Elf synthetic oils, premium 94 octane, OEM belts, etc.
If I had to place money on which car of the two "sevice and maintenance" styles would perform better and be more reliable, it would be the latter.










_Modified by MsVW at 4:06 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## corbs90vw (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (MsVW)*

maybe the closest dealer is 50+ miles away, it's Saturday night and you need your ride to be operational in the morning, you can't wait until one can be shipped or you find your way to the dealer but you do have a few CIS lines laying around. when you're in a pinch it is nice to know what other options are out there that actually work
it has worked for this guy for around 1000miles


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (MsVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MsVW* »_I just bought a new OEM oil feed line for my G60. The dealerships have an abundance of them. For a 17 year old car, this was the second time I changed the line and it was only for the heck of it. It's a small cost for the OEM line that lasts for a really, really long time and it's the "life-line" for the most important and most expensive and most rare part of the engine.

My question is, why are you spending so much time and effort to find an alternative to a relatively cheap part that only needs to be replaced, on average, every 6 years or so?








Everyone treats their cars differently depending on their financial situation, level of passion or interest for their car, perfomance expectations, knowledge, etc. Having said that, some individuals use generic oil filters, Motomaster oil, brake pads and rotors made in China, fill up at Beaver Gas and pump air into their tires every two weeks because they won't fix a slow leak.
There are also individuals, regardless of whether they can afford or not, use Bosch fuel filters, W6DPO spark plugs, Lubro Moly or Elf synthetic oils, premium 94 octane, OEM belts, etc.
If I had to place money on which car of the two "sevice and maintenance" styles would perform better and be more reliable, it would be the latter.









_Modified by MsVW at 4:06 PM 10-17-2007_

Not to stir anything...but my G60 swap running quaker state/FRAM filters, 1.99/qt oil, and Champion copper plugs has never let me down. The only reason VW put those ultra expensive plugs in there is because the G60 is tuned to run so rich at all times that any normal plug will foul. I'm running megasquirt, and do not have that problem. There is a reason for everything...and "just cause that's the way VW did it" is not a valid answer to me.
The oil line I made is a success, and 1/8th the price of the stock line. That alone makes it worth it to do. I recently removed my engine/charger/swap to trade for some other parts, and took a quick peek in the exhaust of the charger...guess what I found...
Absolutely nothing. No apex strip carnage, no excess oil, no seepy oil seals, nothing.
My line lasted two summers, 1000+ miles of use, and will continue to live on in someone else's car as of sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
I win.


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
I win.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Suprised some a-ssbag didn't repost and say "nooo it didn't" 
lol... gotta love the vortex a-ssholes.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just made a line for my own Corrado. I'm pretty anal on upkeep and was happy I saw this thread, made one in less than 10 minutes. 
Thanks for the specs.








J


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (J-86)*

can't believe i'm getting involved here.... now, I'm totally for this research and development of an alternative oil feed line, ESPECIALLY using cis stuff, but 1000 miles of testing simply is not enough to prove anything. I put 1000 miles on my STS rocco last week alone.. 

Many other environmental factors have not been tested. You are up in canada, but it was summer time with warm weather during the testing. I would be curious what would happen with very low temperatures when the oil is extremely thick. Cold starting then driving the car three times a day needs to be tested. hell, i've had to step on the gas with an extreme cold G60 engine.. high RPM with thick oil could cause problems.. do we have anything to worry about with a different line? well, we don't have any data yet. 
How about with different grades of oil? shouldn't make much difference, but has it been tested? 
now there's also altitude/pressure tests that need to be done. 
People trust the OEM hose because it has been tested in all of these conditions. just because a custom hose worked for one person in one situation, doesn't mean it will work for everyone. 
now, don't get me wrong, I'm giving you mad props man!! One of a few dudes here with the balls to stand up for his theories, AND perform testing that potentially puts a very expensive piece of gear at risk. however, we definitely need quite a few more people to stand up and do some more testing in extreme cold/hot/high altitude situations before any sort of conclusion can be made. I do believe the OEM cable is NOT the only way to go, but doing the math and following up with extensive testing is the only way to prove a different hose is as good in ALL situations as the OEM. Now keep testing!! : )
Unfortunately, I cannot accept this as mythbusted, but I do think it's plausable as more research needs to be done. 



_Modified by Sciroccomann at 2:37 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-86* »_
lol... gotta love the vortex a-ssholes.

Gotta love the people that call everyone here a-ssholes.
*They all have valid points...its a $30US part,why try to reinvent the wheel?*







.
I spent $30US last weekend on alcohol alone and last I checked CIS lines dry rot too so your essentially running around in circles.
If you combined the information from EVERY FORUM out there it still wont be more than Vortex's Archives.If you dont like this place then simply dont post as it does not need anymore negativity.


----------



## Mk2doorgolf (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
Not to stir anything...but my G60 swap running quaker state/FRAM filters, 1.99/qt oil, and Champion copper plugs has never let me down. 


 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif AWESUM


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Mk2doorgolf)*

not that i'm taking sides or anything but the dealer i go to now lists the line at $76 and change, my fleet discount got it down to a little north of $50, and although the line and banjo bolts are of consequence it should be noted that the actual pressure restrictor for the g-ladder is integral to the fitting that taps off of the cylinder head, i'm actually surprised that as long as this thread has been going no-one has mentioned or noticed.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_can't believe i'm getting involved here.... now, I'm totally for this research and development of an alternative oil feed line, ESPECIALLY using cis stuff, but 1000 miles of testing simply is not enough to prove anything. I put 1000 miles on my STS rocco last week alone.. 

Many other environmental factors have not been tested. You are up in canada, but it was summer time with warm weather during the testing. I would be curious what would happen with very low temperatures when the oil is extremely thick. Cold starting then driving the car three times a day needs to be tested. hell, i've had to step on the gas with an extreme cold G60 engine.. high RPM with thick oil could cause problems.. do we have anything to worry about with a different line? well, we don't have any data yet. 
How about with different grades of oil? shouldn't make much difference, but has it been tested? 
now there's also altitude/pressure tests that need to be done. 
People trust the OEM hose because it has been tested in all of these conditions. just because a custom hose worked for one person in one situation, doesn't mean it will work for everyone. 
now, don't get me wrong, I'm giving you mad props man!! One of a few dudes here with the balls to stand up for his theories, AND perform testing that potentially puts a very expensive piece of gear at risk. however, we definitely need quite a few more people to stand up and do some more testing in extreme cold/hot/high altitude situations before any sort of conclusion can be made. I do believe the OEM cable is NOT the only way to go, but doing the math and following up with extensive testing is the only way to prove a different hose is as good in ALL situations as the OEM. Now keep testing!! : )
Unfortunately, I cannot accept this as mythbusted, but I do think it's plausable as more research needs to be done. 
_Modified by Sciroccomann at 2:37 PM 12-5-2007_

I have completely lost track of this thread, a buddy told me it was still going on. I can add a bit more data to the file, regarding oil weights and temperatures. When I first started driving the finished swap, on the 3-speed auto, I was using 5w30 because I know the charger loves thin oil. Unfortunately, due to the high rpms of highway cruising on the 3-speed box, the oil buzzer would freak out when getting off the gas. I made the switch to 20w50, and it solved the problem...mostly. I would still get the odd buzz, but it wouldn't last long. I also installed an external oil cooler, without a thermostatic plate, so it was always flowing. The oil temps were monitored via the water temp gauge in the dash (which I had swapped over to an oil temp sender mounted in the flange), and let me tell ya...it never got very warm. It does get hot up here, at times, but it is mostly 90% humidity. I can say for a fact that with a cold engine, running 20w50, the seals stay put when you get on it before the engine warms up.
Now...my 'research' is based on the fact that I don't think anyone is crazy enough to drive a G60-based car in the winter anymore, at least where the temp drops to -45* Celsius anyway. I wasn't worried about popping the seal, mainly due to the confidence I had in the line I made. The line I found on a buddy's syncro passat that started all this in my head was used as a year-round pizza delivery wagon, and it was made of vaccum line. I wasn't worried







.
To satisfy another portion of the rebuttal, or partially satisfy, I'll admit that I did not test the line in all the above conditions, the internal diameter of the CIS line was exactly the same as the OE G60 oil feed line. Just the length was different.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (J-86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-86* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Suprised some a-ssbag didn't repost and say "nooo it didn't" 
lol... gotta love the vortex a-ssholes.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just made a line for my own Corrado. I'm pretty anal on upkeep and was happy I saw this thread, made one in less than 10 minutes. 
Thanks for the specs.








J

Hey no prob man, glad to help! Post up your experiences, good or bad. It's nice to have a thread that is of some use to the G60 community...or a small portion of it anyway







. De-mystifying the feed line will benefit everyone eventually. If someone's home made line doesn't work, then we'll put our heads together and come up with a reason why, so future lines won't http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
When I first started driving the finished swap, on the 3-speed auto, I was using 5w30 because I know the charger loves thin oil. Unfortunately, due to the high rpms of highway cruising on the 3-speed box, the oil buzzer would freak out when getting off the gas. I made the switch to 20w50, and it solved the problem...mostly. I would still get the odd buzz, but it wouldn't last long.


sounds like you have some bearing issues... 
i used to have the same problem...
changed pump... no difference...
changed oil to 20w 50... problem was hidden...somewhat
no difference.. i have come to the conclusion that the rod bearings are on their way... gl


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Mk2doorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2doorgolf* »_
 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif AWESUM

Hey, thanks for the constructive criticism, it's always good to see the other side of the coin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Greengt1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greengt1* »_

sounds like you have some bearing issues... 
i used to have the same problem...
changed pump... no difference...
changed oil to 20w 50... problem was hidden...somewhat
no difference.. i have come to the conclusion that the rod bearings are on their way... gl 

I'd like to think it was just that, but the Corrado the engine came out of never had oil buzzer issues. It also never cruised for an hour or more at a time at 4000 RPM







. The automatic was the issue there, for sure. Around town, or on short drives, it never buzzed at all. After some long cruising where the oil got hot hot hot...buuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (MsVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MsVW* »_I just bought a new OEM oil feed line for my G60. The dealerships have an abundance of them. For a 17 year old car, this was the second time I changed the line and it was only for the heck of it. It's a small cost for the OEM line that lasts for a really, really long time and it's the "life-line" for the most important and most expensive and most rare part of the engine.

My question is, why are you spending so much time and effort to find an alternative to a relatively cheap part that only needs to be replaced, on average, every 6 years or so?








Everyone treats their cars differently depending on their financial situation, level of passion or interest for their car, perfomance expectations, knowledge, etc. Having said that, some individuals use generic oil filters, Motomaster oil, brake pads and rotors made in China, fill up at Beaver Gas and pump air into their tires every two weeks because they won't fix a slow leak.
There are also individuals, regardless of whether they can afford or not, use Bosch fuel filters, W6DPO spark plugs, Lubro Moly or Elf synthetic oils, premium 94 octane, OEM belts, etc.
If I had to place money on which car of the two "sevice and maintenance" styles would perform better and be more reliable, it would be the latter.









_Modified by MsVW at 4:06 PM 10-17-2007_

ever considered that the dealers/vw might be giving us info to make sure our cars dont last forever?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (fourie_marius)*

Bumping it up from the dead to add a bit of info. I sold the charger a while back (winter 2007-2008), and from that point it was in the hands of a buddy. He's recently sold it to a fella who has PMd me about the history of the charger. So far, nobody has had any oil seal issues...and I doubt everyone drives like an old man like I do







.


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Mk2doorgolf)*

I'm glad this thread is here.








Mine blew out on my Rabbit swap the other day when I went to fire it up for the first time.
It's kind of funny, but living out in the woods webpages load really slowly so I didn't see that someone used CIS WUR/cold start line but I wondered if it would work. So I used that, cut to length with new same size ring nipples and bolts, so essentially I have a new oil feed line







.
The new parts were from a fuel injector hardware kit I bought from Parts Place or Palace (forgot the name) over ten years ago when I was in highschool. It has the correct bolts and 'ring nipples' both the large & small. So that finally got used after 10+ yrs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . AND it's basically factory spec, not that that matters apparently. 
Also the term that's used here a lot about the OEM and elitism seems to me that the VW factory(as well as many others) have repeatedly made mistakes or improves on an old and/or flawed design, thereby proving that OEM ISN'T always the best option. Case in point: VW no longer makes air cooled cars because they designed something better more efficient that lasts longer.(except maybe in Mexico lol). Just because the dealers can still get the oil lines doesn't mean anything other than just that either.








Cheers!










_Modified by alloutofdonuts at 8:04 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Ha, nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
I've recently acquired a 92 Passat Syncro G60 wagon, with a dead charger (boooo). Rest assured that if it's rebuildable it'll be going back into service. If it EVER needs a replacement oil feed line...I'll be scrounging up some CIS lines and having at it. There's no need to run crying to the dealership every single time something breaks, especially since we all know that VW used and re-used the same stuff over and over again







.
If I go turbo, I might just hack up a good oil feed line to prove the point again







.


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

Just incase "Anyone" is listening, I bought a charger that was blowing seals out everytime the engine was started, turns out the re-builder did NOT position the circlip for the large bearing correctly, and covered the outlet hole in the casing with the fat part of the clip (largest bearingin the pulley side) plus the outlet hole was half full of Green Locktite....
Mike


----------



## alloutofdonuts (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (JustMike)*

Was it a 'shade tree' rebuilder?


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (alloutofdonuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alloutofdonuts* »_Was it a 'shade tree' rebuilder?

He had a friend that was a "VW" mechanic at a local dealer... so yes/no


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Why can't an aftermarket oil feed line be used? (Lysholm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lysholm* »_ ........ and although the line and banjo bolts are of consequence it should be noted that the actual pressure restrictor for the g-ladder is integral to the fitting that taps off of the cylinder head, i'm actually surprised that as long as this thread has been going no-one has mentioned or noticed.









Okay now after reading the whole post I am wondering about this too. Is this item a still can get? I am looking to piece back a G-60 and am having to scrape all of the parts up to make it work again. Also mentioned in this post is the oil return line. My question is ... Can I use a standard hose for this or is this one a rare and hard to get also? The search function works great too


----------



## krazeteggie (Jan 29, 2007)

Fittings are m8x1.0 on the supercharger oil feed and m10x1.0 on the head right?


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

yes


----------



## Madhun (Aug 30, 2011)

BACK FROM THE DEAD ! whats our choices now for G60 oil feed lines ? reasonably? 
thank you


----------



## Rocket88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Madhun said:


> BACK FROM THE DEAD ! whats our choices now for G60 oil feed lines ? reasonably?
> thank you


Take your existing feed line to your local hydraulic hose shop. It is essentially a motorcycle brake line. Reuse your banjo fittings, the line and clamp ferrule are common items. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhun (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks for that ! i ,ll look around in Columbus,Ohio


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Madhun said:


> BACK FROM THE DEAD ! whats our choices now for G60 oil feed lines ? reasonably?
> thank you


Contact Issam at iAbed Industries he can make one for you. If your in need of other g60 parts he's your man!

http://iabedindustries.com/


----------



## Rocket88 (Jun 4, 2015)

I was spending some time today assembling my G60 mill in my 83 GTI and noticed that the feed line banjo at the compressor appears to be the metering orifice (it is tiny vs the cross section of the ID of the feed line). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhun (Aug 30, 2011)

YES it appears that thats how VW limited the flow of oil ,as to not blow oil seals out inside the compressor.A "drip" is all thats needed it seems to feed the roller/ball bearings.


----------

